# 29g, 1 betta 3 snails



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all. I currently have a 29 gal tank with one betta and 3 snails. My husband is hoping I will add some more fish so it looks more active. I'm not opposed but I want to be sure I add something in that will work long term. I've been keeping aquariums for many years so I don't mind hard work with them. (I've kept from small 1.5g tanks up to a 75g, both fresh and salt, so I do have experience.)

My husband likes colorful (or shiny), active, fish. He'd love a school of neons. I do not want neons. I'm not a fan of tetras in general. So what would work? 


My concerns:
Bioload of course. I do already have 3 apple snails (I love snails). 

Territory. My betta has been the only fish in this tank for a week now. I'm a little worried he'll be territorial if/when I add anything new. How can I do this without stressing him out or causing him to attack the new fish?

Price. I hate to have to say it but I really can't afford to buy really expensive fish. If I buy expensive fish then my fish budget is limited for a while and if I need to buy meds or something like that until I can replenish I'd be screwed. So I'd rather stick with less expensive fish.

Water parameters. Obviously needs to be fish that tolerate/prefer the same water as the betta. 


Fish:
Some I'm considering, some I'm not but want to mention so to give an idea of preferences:
I had considered an ADF because I do love them and my husband thinks they're cute too. But I don't currently have a place to qt it for a few months. So that's out.

Loaches. I love yoyo loaches but they really should have a bigger tank, plus they're pretty expensive. I'm not opposed to considering other loaches, but cost is a concern since I rarely see any loaches selling for less than $10 each around here. 

Mollies. Well I've had mollies before and I don't care for them (plus the whole fact of preferring brackish/salt water... not a good match).

Platys? I've never kept platys. They are pretty colorful though so my husband might like them. I don't know a whole lot about them though. Do they require a school? Could they be kept in a 29g with a betta?

Dwarf puffers. I absolutely love these guys but they are nippers. BAD choice with a betta. 

Guppies. Eh, I've kept guppies before. I've even bred guppies for a local pet store (not that hard since they breed like, well, guppies. lol). They can sometimes be nippy toward other flowing fin fish, but not always. I know they like the same temp range, but I can't remember about the rest of the parameters. 


I'm open to ideas, thoughts, suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure what to suggest to go under that colourful tag, but I love snails too.

I know corries can often work, but they aren't what I'd consider colourful.


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's the fact that he is hoping for colorful that is limiting me. He might not get his wish, but I figure it's worth exploring, just in case.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i have no experience with them, but harlequin rasboras are pretty, and i'm planning on some of them for my own 29 gallon!


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh those are pretty. Not terribly colorful, but they are shiny which would also make him happy. I've never kept those before. A quick google search though is rather confusing. I clicked on 4 different sites, 2 said their preferred water temp is 72-77, and the other 2 said 76-82. Hmm. Looks like more research is needed on these cute lil' guys.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Hyphessobrycon&species=amandae&id=462
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Devario&species=aequipinnatus&id=212
These are some good choices. Your tank is big enough for danios, which can be pretty colourful and are a good choice. Look through that website, it's a really good basic resource (though a lot of the pretty fish are ones you'll never see in a pet store Dx)


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

Well my husband looked at the danios and he wasn't impressed. lol I think right now he's hoping I'll go for some male guppies. But I'm concerned that their fins will invoke the bettas wrath. I haven't kept guppies and bettas together before, is this a valid concern?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's possible. Plus I think male guppies can be aggressive to each other. But maybe if you have a large enough group they should be fine. Personally I would stick to one gender of any livebearer, unless you enjoy being overrun with fry. 
Some loaches:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Pangio&species=myersi&id=1450
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus='Protomyzon'&species=pachychilus&id=1589
The panda loach is adorable in my opinion. Kuhlis are often recommended for betta tanks.


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to breed guppies so yeah, I know how fast they can totally overrun you. lol Just wasn't sure how they would work with bettas. I think I'll steer him away from those. 

Kuhlis are awesome and relatively inexpensive at the store here but they aren't colorful so they wouldn't fit my husband's hopes. I do like them though. The panda loach looks so cute! I wouldn't mind those at all (I'm a huge loach fan in general) but I've never seen those around here at all (unless they were sold under a different name, that is possible).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Corydoras&species=julii&id=274
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Trigonostigma&species=heteromorpha&id=108
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Trigonostigma&species=espei&id=993
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Poecilia&species=wingei&id=139
Endler's livebearers? Livebearers are admittedly the most colourful fish you really have a choice from. I totally get the low fish availability thing. It's so hard to find good fish where I live.


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

I have often been curious about endler's livebearers. I *think* I've seen some at a shop across town too. I might have to go check it out. 

I got spoiled when I lived in Phoenix. I could find nearly anything I wanted somewhere. But here, not a chance.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you have another cycled tank where you can let your betta hang out for a while? It will reset his territorial behaviors.

I personally love schools of the smaller rainbow fish. Threadfin rainbows and/or Furcata rainbows would be lovely in a 29g. Just be sure to get at least 5 or more, as they very much need a school. In a tank of that size, I'd actually get a larger school of at least 8, though not all at once.  Seriously, look up some images of them on google, and I think you'll really like them, too. They're hard to find in the chain stores though, if not impossible. You'd need to order online or through a LFS.

If you let him hang out in another tank you can acclimate your rainbows and then add him in afterward.

I'm also a big believer in otocinclus catfish. Those little guys are the most adorable cats EVER. You'll need to drop in some zucchini or some algae wafers for them if your tank doesn't produce enough algae on its own though.

Good luck!


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't have another cycled tank right now unfortunately. He seems active but mellow at the same time. He nearly never flares at his reflection at all so I'm hoping that means he'll be less aggressive toward tankmates. I know I can't count on that, but I'm crossing my fingers. 

Those rainbows are so pretty! The store across town may be willing to order. I'll research them a bit and consider them.


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

Someone at the pet store yesterday had an idea to possibly reduce the betta's territorialiness (is that a word? lol). She suggested taking the betta out of the tank for a couple hours and rearranging everything in the tank so it look completely different (add a few new plants if possible), add the new fish, and then put the betta in last. What do you guys think?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Something similar has been suggested when adding a new female to a sorority, or adding other fish to a tank. IT may help, it may not. But it's worth a try.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

what about glo fish. those are really colorful. Idk how their compatibility is but maybe someone knows?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Swordtails can be very colorful, too. One male, 3 females. They're livebearers but the fry will probably be eaten. 

Sadly, most of the really colorful fish are not community fish.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Gasteropelecus&species=sternicla&id=1001

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Gasteropelecus&species=levis&id=1000

I am going to suggest hatchets. Your going to need a lid just like a betta. I recommend 6 in a group. They are great fish and pretty peaceful. I have 3 in with my female bettas and mollies. I keep trying to add 2 more, but they kill those off. I am going try adding 3 soon. They are shiny like a metallic silver. 


The pictures on Seriously fish are not the greatest. Go to google is your fried for some better pictures.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Going to post once more to support the furcata and/or threadfins.  They're some of the most beautiful small schooling fish out there, and you don't have to worry about nipping, ever. They're very peaceful fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

WOAH. What kind of threadfin is that second one? I looked them up and got this:









I was considering furcata, but now I really want those. They are stunning. (lol, sorry to take over but I'm looking for tank mates too :3)


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah Furcata is the first picture and Threadfins are the second. 

Those Threadfins are two males displaying at eachother. They do that a lot if they feel secure in the school.  The colors will only come with good diet and water quality though. Usually the ones you buy at the fish store are much paler until you've had them a few days. Love love love them!

Threadfins are a bit longer than furcatas though. I think furcatas are more suitable to something in the 10 gallon range. I'd get 15g or more for threadfins to school better.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder why they are often overlooked here. They are actually perfect for me because I have the right pH for them, and I'm getting a 15 gallon. I hope they're available where I am.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am a long-time member of two online planted aquarium communities, and a lot of people in those love these two species, including myself.  They just aren't as well-known I suppose because many LFS don't carry them and have to order them special. 

If you have an LFS that can order fish for you, I'd totally recommend it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I just came from my pet store which has about 5 little furcatas. *squeals* I was so tempted to get them but they're so small, I'm afraid the betta in my community tank would make lunch out of them. 

I don't know about threadfins but I think furcatas aren't carried that often because they don't always ship well.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

If the betta's an aggressive boy, he might. But they are surprisingly fast swimmers.  A larger school will also make it less likely that the betta can single one out. It really does come down to your boy though.

My furcatas and rainbows in my 15g and 27g are fine with my betta boys, but I put the bettas in last, and the mustard gas that I have with my furcatas is especially mellow. 

My Sashimi, on the other hand, sits with only snails in his 8g because he can't get along with others.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Oooh those threadfins and furcatas are neat...i doubt my lps has them though!


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

I really really do like the furcatas and threadfins. Like a LOT. I still need to make it across town to the LFS and see if they can order them. And how much it would be.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

If not, there are usually sellers on aquabid who have them. Just depends on if you wanna pay to ship those fish though; it can get expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## lyricaraven (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah... cost is a big issue. The more I spend on the fish themselves the less I have saved in case of an emergency like if they get sick, or a heater breaks, or a tank starts leaking, etc. So I'd rather not break the bank on the fish.


----------

